# you guys are amazing



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Iam a blazers fan , I love the way the spurs play , Im rooting for yall to win this title continue shutting teams down


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The Spurs looked very impressive during their first round series. Everytime Memphis came back SA answered. Next round, once they have a lead the can't afford to let the other team narrow the margin. Parker had a great first round.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Iam a blazers fan , I love the way the spurs play , Im rooting for yall to win this title continue shutting teams down


Thanks for teh support cimalee!

Good luck to Portland next season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Agreed, I'm a Mavs fan but I thouroughly believe that no team in the west can beat the Spurs in a 7 game series. Not even the T-Wolves or the Lakers. Parker is turning out to be really great for this team, and Duncan has been his usual brilliant self.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for the good word on the Spurs.:yes: 



We (Or I) have to put up with so much garbage from others, that it's a good feeling knowing that there are people who respect the Spurs.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

The spurs are what championship is suppose to be . A team with no egos I hope my blazers could be the team you guys are one day .


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

The spurs are what championship team is suppose to be . A team with no egos I hope my blazers could be the team you guys are one day .


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll be honest with ya'll.

Last year I thought the Spurs were just a BORING fundamental team;

But this year its not the case, watching this series
Parker is SOO fun to watch
Ginobli and Turkolgu and even Bowen are fun to watch when they hit shots

It was just an all around fun series (sorry Memphis fans) I would much rather have the Spurs win then the Lakers or T-Wolves


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

crush those smelly lakers


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

hopefully so; nice to know someone appreciates our team


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

After reading the Lakers/Spurs playoff thread many posters believe the Spurs will win the series. I agree with them. It may be a best of seven but they are more than capable of beating the Lakers in a playoff series. Parker is going to be an x-factor. He needs to continue to play at a high level if the team wants to win.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> After reading the Lakers/Spurs playoff thread many posters believe the Spurs will win the series. I agree with them. It may be a best of seven but they are more than capable of beating the Lakers in a playoff series. Parker is going to be an x-factor. He needs to continue to play at a high level if the team wants to win.


Starks, it´ll be a hard series, but both teams can win it. San Antonio is playing an amanzing basketball, and Lakers isn´t playing the same that was playing in the begining of the season (sorry Houston´s fans, but beat the Rockets in a balanced series isn´t nothing marvelous for a contender).
To me, the series will be decided in the pg duel... Parker x Payton/Fisher.
If the Lakers´ point guards outduel the french, they are the favoites, if not... Spurs has everything to win.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

lakers are done spurs will win in 5


----------

